# What a nice February for riding



## SantaCruz (Mar 22, 2002)

Well if I can't ski patrol because of the lack of snow at Snoqualmie, it's a great consolation to be able to cycle in the sunshine around Seattle. 

We feel sorry for those in more southern cities like Minneapolis/StPaul, Chicago, Boston, etc.

.....was going to post this in General Cycling but decided against it.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

Here in Santa Cruz, it has been quite nice, but we are paying for it in the form of drought year #3, and I am not looking forward to the fire season.


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

Looks like the party may be coming to an end for awhile. It will be good to get back on the boards (if we get more than a few inches).


SantaCruz said:


> Well if I can't ski patrol because of the lack of snow at Snoqualmie, it's a great consolation to be able to cycle in the sunshine around Seattle.
> 
> We feel sorry for those in more southern cities like Minneapolis/StPaul, Chicago, Boston, etc.
> 
> .....was going to post this in General Cycling but decided against it.


----------



## SantaCruz (Mar 22, 2002)

wgscott said:


> Here in Santa Cruz, it has been quite nice, but we are paying for it in the form of drought year #3, and I am not looking forward to the fire season.


You live in Cycling Heaven (imho) so you have to deal with the other problems.
I lived just outside Santa Cruz (toward Scotts Valley) and was addicted to the lonely mountain roads. Felton Empire grade, Mt Charley Road, Zayante, etc.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

SantaCruz said:


> You live in Cycling Heaven (imho) so you have to deal with the other problems.etc.


Bad air is a big one too! CA air can get quite untenable. My sis is in LA county and I bring a bike when I go down there... Been a few time I went back to her place having bailed...


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

We are very fortunate in terms of air quality here, too. The only significant pollution is from wood-burning stoves (which can be irritating, but it tends to be very localized).


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

wgscott said:


> We are very fortunate in terms of air quality here, too. The only significant pollution is from wood-burning stoves (which can be irritating, but it tends to be very localized).


I am 20 mile SW Portland, OR. Agree burning smoke. Especially during the open burning seasons. Starts 3/1 here too!

my neighbor use her wood stove as main heat, and she must burn some real crap too. Here you fare not leave the house with any windows open during burn season I can tell you! You will come home to a house filled with smoke smell. And not every one sticks to the rules of what they burn. You can tell when plastics or textiles get burned. OK, Done...


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

We must have similar neighbors. I swear ours burns wet phone books. I left the bathroom window open and it set off the smoke alarm.


----------

